# kahr cw40



## rdarabos (Mar 8, 2010)

took my ccw class and just bought new cw40 nice gun i had a little problem using the gun in class seems the gun shop might have bent the slide spring while showing me how to serivice my gun kahr has a new spring on the way. then ill get a chance to rapid fir.:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it (once its fixed).


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the CW9 and it is one of the the most dependable pistols I own. Hope you will trust and enjoy yours once it's back home.


----------

